# breeidng diff p's



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hi,

just an idea, i dont know if this has been explained or discussed before but.
could you breed pygos? like a red belly and a tern? what would happen? in theroy it could, i would have thought it wud just be like breeding two diff types of dog.

stuart


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think all variants of natts can "inter"breed, but I have no idea what the resulting offspring would look like (probably a mixture of both variants traits).

Different pygo species (nattereri, cariba, piraya) can't interbreed...

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yellow natt and red nat... orange natt!!!

hehe would be cool to see the outcome of them though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I read read a post about this on predfish - yellow natt and normal natt = yellow-bellied natt with red eyes...


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

if they dont do it in the wild why should it happen in an aquarium?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They don't breed, because they will never meet: they don't share the same range in the wild.
In a tank, it's possible, though, since you can keep them together. It's the same species, so that won't pose a problem either. But that doesn't mean it's likely to happen...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Oct 15 2003, 01:55 PM
> They don't breed, because they will never meet: they don't share the same range in the wild.
> In a tank, it's possible, though, since you can keep them together. It's the same species, so that won't pose a problem either. But that doesn't mean it's likely to happen...










Good answer and factual.


----------

